# How to get my rating to 4.85 and should I accept out of town when busy



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

I dont drive to much though I am trying to get my rating to the 4.85 for Uber Pro. I am at 4.81 with almost 190 trips. 2 ratings at a 1 hurt and they were both 2 women with infants that I would not drive without car seats. Had I known I would not off even charged them. The other issue now the last time I drove it was a very busy day. Problem with the high surge is I pick up a ride with $8.00 surge and right away Uber tries putting a trip 5 miles away in my ques several times. By the time I can hit stop accepting my acceptance rate drops? Cant win, if I say no to the trip 5 mile next town over I get a ride 6 blocks away with another $8.00 surge. I understand they want to get that person a ride though I can do 4-5 by the time I go out of town and then drive them a mile to a local bar. Should I just give up on Pro? I did $400.00 on Sunday switching between Uber and Lyft. For some reason Lyft had some high demand though as I said not having driven in a while I see Lyft just shows a busy area and then maybe a box that says $4.50. Why they did away with that who knows. Any suggestions?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow. Many of us would be happy to do $400 in a day. I think you can make money without Pro. That said, if you really want it, I'd recommend ONLY getting trips from the airport queue.

And regardless of whether or not you want to get Pro, you shouldn't be starting trips until you know everything is OK....including no car seats. That way they can't give you a bad rating for denying them service.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If your really that convinced UBER PRO is worth a shyt... Might I suggest turning off new requests Everytime you get a ride... So you can at least look at the map for surges before turning the app back on and accepting your next ride.... That should help your AR, BUT IF YOUR BELOW 4.85.... that took work..... I don't even try hard and I have a 4.98....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dekero said:


> If your really that convinced UBER PRO is worth a shyt... Might I suggest turning off new requests Everytime you get a ride... So you can at least look at the map for surges before turning the app back on and accepting your next ride.... That should help your AR, BUT IF YOUR BELOW 4.85.... that took work..... I don't even try hard and I have a 4.98....


I think he's saying his area is so busy that he can't hit the button to go offline.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I dont drive to much though I am trying to get my rating to the 4.85 for Uber Pro. I am at 4.81 with almost 190 trips. 2 ratings at a 1 hurt and they were both 2 women with infants that I would not drive without car seats. Had I known I would not off even charged them. The other issue now the last time I drove it was a very busy day. Problem with the high surge is I pick up a ride with $8.00 surge and right away Uber tries putting a trip 5 miles away in my ques several times. By the time I can hit stop accepting my acceptance rate drops? Cant win, if I say no to the trip 5 mile next town over I get a ride 6 blocks away with another $8.00 surge. I understand they want to get that person a ride though I can do 4-5 by the time I go out of town and then drive them a mile to a local bar. Should I just give up on Pro? I did $400.00 on Sunday switching between Uber and Lyft. For some reason Lyft had some high demand though as I said not having driven in a while I see Lyft just shows a busy area and then maybe a box that says $4.50. Why they did away with that who knows. Any suggestions?


People that you dont drive can't rate you.
Stay away from ghettos, dont accept pools and forget about pro.
All it's likely to get you is ghettos,
more pools and bad ratings.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> People that you dont drive can't rate you.
> Stay away from ghettos, dont accept pools and forget about pro.
> All it's likely to get you is ghettos,
> more pools and bad ratings.


If you are a former Vietnam veteran driving for Uber and doing Uber Eats Meal pickups from Thai, Cambodian or Vietnam oriented restaurants, you may not want to wear your military oriented hats or jackets at these pickups as these restaurants will low rate you by lodging "Professionalism with Businesses" complaints against you. I have had this happen to me on a number of occasions (by monitoring delivery ratings) where I had to pick up orders, (you can see it and feel it) but that should not stop you from wearing your insignia and proudly proclaiming your commendable and honorable service anywhere else. Discrimination in any or all forms, never dies and it is unacceptable.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> If you are a former Vietnam veteran driving for Uber and doing Uber Eats Meal pickups from Thai, Cambodian or Vietnam oriented restaurants, you may not want to wear your military oriented hats or jackets at these pickups as these restaurants will low rate you by lodging "Professionalism with Businesses" complaints against you. I have had this happen to me on a number of occasions (by monitoring delivery ratings) where I had to pick up orders, (you can see it and feel it) but that should not stop you from wearing your insignia and proudly proclaiming your commendable and honorable service anywhere else. Discrimination in any or all forms, never dies and it is unacceptable.


Except in the case of pool trips 
and/or ghettos
Thank you for your service...


----------

